# Treasure Coast Derby/Qual Jan 8,9



## SCOTT C.

Just a reminder that the Treasure Coast Retiever Club in Okeechobee Florida is putting on a derby/qual Jan 8th and 9th 2011. 

Last year was a big success and we hope to do even better this year. The weather should be great, the grounds are very nice, and the hospitality is second to none.

The event is open for entries on EE. https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=4238

Hope to see you there.

Scott


----------



## Snicklefritz

Well, I don't have a derby dog, much less more... But, I can say from experience that the grounds and hospitality are outstanding.

C'mon down out of the cold, and enjoy!

Snick


----------



## Thomas D

Snick...go down and shoot some flyers for them.


----------



## Snicklefritz

Thanks, Tom. I'm all hooked up, and psyched!

Snick


----------



## Jim Harvey

Can't wait to see what kind of 4th they come up with this year.


----------



## Keith Farmer

Have you ever noticed that the pond looks like a sitting dog? 





.


----------



## Good Dogs

Yes Jim, they sure did not let up on the 4th. There were 4 very nice dogs going to that series and all came through. Great finish. Looking fwd to it again.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Never having been to a field trial, but very familiar with that site. I plan to attend as a spectator-- Thanks Jim for posting the pic, I am a visual learner and now I see what is expected in a qual. I am looking forward to learning and watching!

Hospitality is GREAT at the site!

Kim Byrne


----------



## Jim Harvey

Kim, since you learn by visualizing here's the first and second series from last year. First, was well thought out triple, very straight forward, the blind was significantly influenced by the strong wind and of coarse by running though the flyer fall zone.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

THANKS Jim! I am VERY visual and am familiar with the site, so this is really helpful! I am going to attend the Jan Field Trial, as an observer--- will you be there? Thanks again!

Kim Byrne


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H

Kim what Jim posted above is the same series we were discussing a few weeks ago. Remember the marks I mentioned that were run from atop the hill? that's them. It will be a good experience, though I think Annie would rather run it than watch it.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Are you offering Chesley? ???
Kim


----------



## Jim Harvey

Hi Kim

I have had this date circled on my calendar for almost a year now. If I could only attend one event per year, this would be it.

I hope to meet you and your husband there.

Jim


----------



## Good Dogs

Hey Jim,

Great pics. Thanks. See ya next month.


----------



## RockyDog

I'm working to clear my calendar for a trip down. It would be nice to get out of the snow for a while .


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Jim Harvey said:


> Hi Kim
> 
> I have had this date circled on my calendar for almost a year now. If I could only attend one event per year, this would be it.
> 
> I hope to meet you and your husband there.
> 
> Jim


Jim- I will be there for sure and look for you. My husband, Tom-- his "other hobby" (He is a retired fireman) is model railroading... he will be at an annual RR convention that weekend, can you believe it?? LOLO I will be there, with camera---!

Kim


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H

Tom and Kim Byrne said:


> Are you offering Chesley? ???
> Kim


Absolutely, I'd take Annie any day of the week! 

Can't wait to watch the big dogs run. Good luck everyone...


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

I am waiting for MATT to reply--- free room and board Matt-- plenty of room for dogs here, one hour from the site!?


----------



## Snicklefritz

Wow, it's only 4 weeks away! I'm looking forward to the hospitality and shootin' for the 'big dogs'.

Chuck


----------



## Jim Harvey

Bob, glad you liked the photos. I hope to see you a couple of times before the FT..

OK TCer's, here's a proposed set up for a first series Q at your home grounds.. What do you think, Bob, Scott C, Amy, Scott P, Corey, Randal,...

I do know it's impossible to set up a worthy test beforehand. JUST FOR FUN,...

Wind at that time is USUALLY from the north, so that's what I set it up for. I also am assuming that the small pond close to mark 1# is still dry. Dogs will have to do a pretty nice job of fighting the wind to p/u 1 and 2 clean. Believe there is some nice cover where both 1# and 2# birds land.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Hey Jim!
I can tell you it has been dry down here (fire alerts etc)-- but we are getting rain tomorrow--
I am unsure of this photo location on the property, is mark #1 the top of the hill? I admit I have not seen the whole property!

Off to a Tracking Test for Annie in Orlando--- 

Kim


----------



## Jim Harvey

Kim, the line is at "Top of the Hill" if you look hard enough you can barely see the picnic tables. It's the same starting location as the first series from last year, just turned the other way.


----------



## SCOTT C.

Jim,
Mark 2 goes through some very nice cover. The fall area was the line for our 2nd series for master a few weeks ago. Bob and Greg set up a nice test there. Did I mention Thunder passed


----------



## Good Dogs

"Did I mention Thunder passed "

And with great style


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Jim Harvey said:


> Kim, the line is at "Top of the Hill" if you look hard enough you can barely see the picnic tables. It's the same starting location as the first series from last year, just turned the other way.


Got it- the picnic tables were a good point of reference! THANKS!

Kim


----------



## SCOTT C.

Calling all derby dogs. We need derby dogs...8 days to closing


----------



## salty1214

Jim,

Just ran that same set up Friday bring it on.


----------



## badbullgator

salty1214 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Just ran that same set up Friday bring it on.


 
Big talk there Fred.....are you entered?


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Go Carbon and Jim!

Go Thunder and Scott/Amy!

Snick, I hope you break Buddy out and show 'em all what you guys have up your sleeves!

Wish I could be there!

Chris


----------



## Snicklefritz

Chris Atkinson said:


> Go Carbon and Jim!
> 
> Go Thunder and Scott/Amy!
> 
> Snick, I hope you break Buddy out and show 'em all what you guys have up your sleeves!
> 
> Wish I could be there!
> 
> Chris


Whoa, there pardner! I'm shooting ducks. Never said I had a trail dog 

Chuck


----------



## RockyDog

Chip and I will be there. I'm sure it's going to be a good time! 

Jim, I'm looking forward to finally meeting face-to-face!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

RockyDog said:


> Chip and I will be there. I'm sure it's going to be a good time!
> 
> Jim, I'm looking forward to finally meeting face-to-face!


Sonia, how cool that you're going to get to hang out with the Treasure Coast folks! Have fun and good luck! Go Chip!


----------



## Jim Harvey

Sonia, I am glad you are coming. I think you and Chip will do very well. I have notified the locals that we need to be very aware of that "big brown dog"!  After seeing Chip work, I am giving you an automatic pass to the 4th, hope to meet you there. 

Water temps are between 56-58 and have alllowed us 4-5 days of good water work last week. Kim, Scott P, (who will be running his first FT with Breeze and could be a BIG surprise) and I hit it hard with a super session last Wednesday. The ranch looks great and ready to go!

...please PM me and tell when you are coming down and all that stuff,....temps looks to be in the mid 70's, on the 8th,.....


----------



## Howard N

> After seeing Chip work, I am giving you an automatic pass to the 4th,


Sonia, I don't know you or want to scare you, but; whenever someone tells me I'm going to be getting into the 4th, I become afraid, very afraid.


----------



## salty1214

I will be entering Gator Mr Corey. Well you be blessing us with you presence.


----------



## badbullgator

salty1214 said:


> I will be entering Gator Mr Corey. Well you be blessing us with you presence.


Hunting in Arkansas.....but I will be back just in time and I might have to break Sirius out on ya! Of course you know he has a tad bit of a problem keeping his butt on that mat


----------



## salty1214

Corey, Glad to hear you went somewhere there are a lot of DUCKS. Oh by the way the club is glad you are not signing up to shoot again this year. Hope you are having a great hunt. You need line manners at a FT? LOL


----------



## Scott Parker

Well my money is on Jim and Carbon for first. It looks like we should have a nice field of dogs it should be fun and I wish them all good luck.


----------



## RockyDog

Howard N said:


> Sonia, I don't know you or want to scare you, but; whenever someone tells me I'm going to be getting into the 4th, I become afraid, very afraid.


Thanks for the cautionary note, Howard. I've checked the entries. It's a talented field, and we all know there are no "gimmies" in this game. Plus, Chip and I will only have a few days to get reaquainted as a team before the trial...He's been lolly-gagging around southern GA for the past few months, while I've been up to my armpits in snow in MN. Not sure if I remember how to handle without 8 layers of goose-down .


----------



## badbullgator

salty1214 said:


> Corey, Glad to hear you went somewhere there are a lot of DUCKS. Oh by the way the club is glad you are not signing up to shoot again this year. Hope you are having a great hunt. You need line manners at a FT? LOL




You do know I only shot the first .
last year....zero no birds there buddy.
Now somebody else on this thread cannot say the same about the fourth.
I am home now, leave for AR on the second


----------



## Squirm88

I was planning on entering Lola in the Q today. However, she had other plans. Woke up this morning to find she had started her heat cycle. I am pretty bummed, we always seem to have good luck at Treasure Coast events. Next year...

Good luck to those entered.

Regards,

David


----------



## Good Dogs

Entries close tonight and we're right on the bubble w/ 10 Derby dogs. Be nice to have a few more to make sure we get 10 off the line. 
Great chance to start the year with a small field and guaranteed good time folks!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

It's this weekend right? 

I will be hanging near the net and my BlackBerry/cellphone to hear how it's going.

I hope Snick shoots straight. (if John Gerbino's involved, the live gunning will be as good as any station anywhere)

Good luck Jim and Carbon, Sonia and Chip, Scott and Thunder, Scott and Breeze!

Chris


----------



## Scott Parker

Hey Chris it is this weekend and a cold front came in so the weather should be perfect upper 40's in the morning and low 70's during the day thanks for the good luck I'll need it.


----------



## RockyDog

Chris, thanks for the good wishes. 

Chip is currently sacked out on his side of the hotel bed, resting up for tomorrow.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

RockyDog said:


> Chris, thanks for the good wishes.
> 
> Chip is currently sacked out on his side of the hotel bed, resting up for tomorrow.


Beware my Floridian black dog running friends. There's a yankee chocolate dog about to do his best to slice through your gator grounds and stand there after the fourth for some color.

Scott C...big brother Bus can vouch for this chocolate dog's skills...

Have fun every body!

I sure wish I could be there!

Chris


----------



## Snicklefritz

Chris Atkinson said:


> It's this weekend right?
> 
> I will be hanging near the net and my BlackBerry/cellphone to hear how it's going.
> 
> I hope Snick shoots straight. (if John Gerbino's involved, the live gunning will be as good as any station anywhere)
> 
> Good luck Jim and Carbon, Sonia and Chip, Scott and Thunder, Scott and Breeze!
> 
> Chris


If those birds could just learn to stand still they'd be ok. If they keep movin' around they're in danger of coliding with my shot pattern. 

Hurled epithets and random gunfire regards - Snick

On my way out the door...RIGHT NOW!

Snick


----------



## Furball

Any news from today in Okeechobee?


----------



## RockyDog

Eight dogs called back to the final series in the Q:
1 - Cacher / McDowall
2 - Deke / Farmer
3 - Stevie / Neil
14 - Thunder / Cormier
15 - Chip / Liedman
16 - Bear / Farmer
20 - Gator / Collins
23 - Carbon / Harvey​
Sorry, I don't have the Derby results.


----------



## JusticeDog

a nice group... good luck to all!


----------



## Becky Mills

What Susan said!!!


----------



## Brian Skibicki

I don't know the other Derby results but I did hear from Keith Farmer that Mike Perry's dog "Dirt" got a 3rd place finish. Keith has been working with / handling Dirt for Mike for a while now. I am really glad to hear that after all that Mike Perry has been through in the last month with the fire that one of his dogs is doing well. Great job Keith and Dirt! Congrats Mike!


----------



## Brenda

Karen Spencer won the Derby and that put Maks on the Derby list at his last derby!!! Way to go Karen.... Congrats!!! Benji Griffith got 2nd place with Beaucat.....Congrats to Benji!!!

There were only 4 dogs to the last series and our Stevie messed up on the last bird and had to handled....oh poop!!!
Congrats to Keith Farmer in his 3rd too


----------



## Andy Carlson

WooHoo!! Fantastic news about Karen and Maks!!

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills

What Andy said - a huge woohoo for Karen and Maks!


----------



## JusticeDog

Brenda said:


> There were only 4 dogs to the last series and our Stevie messed up on the last bird and had to handled....oh poop!!!


Oh poop is right, Stevie. YOu can still have a biscuit out of the big box I gave Andy on Wednesday night for the dogs..


----------



## badbullgator

What's up with the Q


----------



## Thomas D

Congrats, Karen.


----------



## Brenda

Qualifying results

1st-#3 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#2 Deke H/Keith Farmer O/Greg Boree
3rd-#20 Gator O/H Fred Collins
4th-#23 Carbon O/H Jim Harvey
RJ- #15 Chip O/H Sonia Leidman

Jams- #16-Bear H/Keith Farmer O/Michael Kennedy
#14 Thunder O/H Scott Cormier
#1 Cacher O/H Jim McDowall

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson

Congrats Brenda and Kenny!! If I could not have both a placement in the derby and the Q I would definitely choose that Blue from the Q!!;-)

Thinkin' Stevie is getting some biscuits after all.

Andy


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Brenda said:


> Qualifying results
> 
> 1st-#3 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
> 2nd-#2 Deke H/Keith Farmer O/Greg Boree
> 3rd-#20 Gator O/H Fred Collins
> 4th-#23 Carbon O/H Jim Harvey
> RJ- #15 Chip O/H Sonia Leidman
> 
> Jams- #16-Bear H/Keith Farmer O/Michael Kennedy
> #14 Thunder O/H Scott Cormier
> #1 Cacher O/H Jim McDowall
> 
> Congrats to All!!!


Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Becky Mills

Way to go to all the teams who placed in the Qualifying!


----------



## JusticeDog

Andy Carlson said:


> Congrats Brenda and Kenny!! If I could not have both a placement in the derby and the Q I would definitely choose that Blue from the Q!!;-)
> 
> Thinkin' Stevie is getting some biscuits after all.
> 
> Andy


Definitley more than one! Isn't he lovely? Isn't he Wonderful? Getting Q'd while still in the derby! Go Stevie!!!

Congrats to all!


----------



## badbullgator

Congratulations all


----------



## Squirm88

Congrats to Keith, Scott, Jim and all others that placed and finished. Hope I can make it next year.


----------



## Mike Perry

Good weekend for Keith Farmer. 2nd and a JAM in the Q and a 3rd in the Derby.
Good start for 2011.

MP


----------



## Brenda

Stevie is not only going to have extra biscuits but steak too, for his Blue ribbon!!! So proud of my "Stevie Wonder Boy"!!! Thanks for all the congrats. Brenda and Kenny grinning from ear to ear


----------



## Becky Mills

Definitely a steak-worthy performance!!!! Congratulations to Stevie, Kenny and Brenda!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Mike Perry said:


> Good weekend for Keith Farmer. 2nd and a JAM in the Q and a 3rd in the Derby.
> Good start for 2011.
> 
> MP


Brother MP, 

Congrats to you and Keith my friend. 

You guys deserved some joy in this New Year. 

I am very happy to see your pack associated with pleasant fun today!

Sincerely,

Chris


----------



## Jim Harvey

A couple of locally trained dogs faired very well at the TC Q this past weekend. In keeping with Randal's tradition, Fred Collins ran very well and placed 3rd with GATOR! 

Other favorite of mine was Scott and Amy with THUNDER, if putting on the FT was not enough, these guys managed to pick up a JAM in the Q. Thunder who just turned two, is also 100% AM trained just like Fred and Randal dogs. That is some mighty good dog work right there!


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Congrats to all--- VERY fun time, very sunburnt! Learned Lots!

Nice meeting you Brenda,  and congrats--- looking forward to seeing you again! The model RR spent more!!!!!

Jim--- thanks for all the info! on marks, blinds, and cameras! You are a lucky man with Carbon and your wife, Trish who is an awesome videographer!

Congrats Scott C and Amy!

Scott P and Chelsea--- we had fun!

A BIG HUGE THANK YOU TO DENNIS AND KAREN FOR AWESOME FOOD!!!!!

Kim


----------



## Jim Harvey

Kim, you are a big ball of sunshine,....always with a GIANT smile on your face and up for anything! The world could use more people like you and Tom!

With your enthusiasm and Annie's talent you three will go far in this sport. It has been a pleasure gettting to know you in the past month. I am guessing Chelsey was the energetic girl in tow with you this weekend. I didn't even take the time to say Hi to her, but she too was a peach. 

Here's a (poor) photo for you and I of a great friend of ours who broke his neck setting up every darn Q series and then came back and ran Breeze very well. This is Scott Parker and Breeze knocking off a nice set of land marks here.

I actually do have have a few photos that are in FOCUS that I will post later.


----------



## Scott Parker

Thanks Jim I hope they were able to get some good pictures of you and Carbon you are always so great about taking pictures of everyone else but no one ever thinks of taking your picture. You and Carbon did an awesome job this weekend I really enjoyed watching him run and thanks for all the help training and the tips you gave me on running a trial you always give much more then you receive.


----------



## Jim Harvey

To anyone who thinks the TCRC FT is just another FT, you are politely incorrect. TC, with its hometown atmosphere and only running two stakes is able to slow things down a bit and actually take each series at a very enjoyable pace. The judges had done great planning and gave us four very well thought out series. They also were very accommodating with the participants and worked with us on a few issues. 

Believe it or not, people were actually pulling for one another. I haven't ever experienced that at any other FT, except the ones that Becky Mills attends. That in itself makes a lot of difference.

So, I just want to thank the entire TCRC club for such a great time.

This is what happens to Ken and Brenda when they finally aren't judging, marshalling or all the other tasks they do each and every weekend! A much deserved win.










Amy, here, sending Boomer as test dog on the land marks.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Nice pics Jim--- as soon as Lindsey's are up from Saturday I will post a link.
Kim


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jim Harvey always takes great pictures.

Jim, thanks for the phone time this weekend to get updates on you and Carbon, the Cormiers and Thunder, Sonia and Chip, Scott and Breeze, etc.

I've seen Jim take lots of awesome shots of friends. It is a bummer we don't get to get more of the quality shots of Jim and his dogs in front of the lens.

My kindergartner and his big brother were with me when I spoke with Jim last. We hung up and I said "That was my friend Jim Harvey. Do you know who he is."

My kindergartner said "Yeah dad, we know, he he's the man we get oranges from and he has a dog named 'Juice'".

While you all were running the trial, we were building ice in the flatlands...maybe we'll have safe ice for some ice fishing this weekend!

It looks like you all had a great trial...as all Treasure Coast events go!

- Bus says congrats to his bro Thunder.


----------



## RockyDog

Jim Harvey said:


> To anyone who thinks the TCRC FT is just another FT, you are politely incorrect. TC, with its hometown atmosphere and only running two stakes is able to slow things down a bit and actually take each series at a very enjoyable pace. The judges had done great planning and gave us four very well thought out series. They also were very accommodating with the participants and worked with us on a few issues.


I'd like to second Jim's comments. I drove in the gate as a complete stranger and left feeling like I'd spent the weekend with old friends. I'd like thank all involved for all their hard work. The club, judges and workers did a great job. Even the weather cooperated!


----------



## Jim Harvey

Chris Atkinson said:


> - Bus says congrats to his bro Thunder.


Easy now Chris, I know with Bus being QAA now,.....

but that should be "Mr. Thunder" JAM winner at TCRC FT!


----------



## SCOTT C.

Thanks guys!! Thunder did much better than I expected. He has matured a lot in the last 6 months, in an earlier post Jim said he just turned 3, he actually just turned 2 back at the end of Sept. Hope he takes after big bro BUS and becomes QAA. Everyone in the club really helped out this weekend, Amy and I might have started it but the club members bring it all together. Congrats to everyone that came out it was lots of fun. Big congrats to Fred Collins and Gator...Gator ran a great trial. And big thanks to Jim Harvey for everything you do, which is to much to name. Hope to see many new faces next year.


----------



## salty1214

Scott Amy and all of TCRC, Thanks for putting on a great event. Gator and I had a wonderful time and placing makes it even better. Now back to HT training.


----------



## Good Dogs

Thanks to Jim Harvey for his enthuiastic support, and pics; judges who made all feel welcome while setting up challenging tests; all the club members who always pitch in to make things run smoothly; and especially to those wonderful dogs who put on such a show. 
Hope next year we get a more folks down for the fun. 
Congratulations to all.


----------



## Jim Harvey

Ken/Stevie










Bob/Lyle


----------



## RJG

Jim Harvey said:


> .... is also 100% AM trained just like Fred and Randall's dogs.


Thanks, Jim, for the kind words! I wish I could say that my pooches were amateur trained, but they weren't. We would never be successful if it weren't for Jill Volsch. She's the one who got my girls into shape and helps me keep them there. I can barely manage to keep them competitive here living in the concrete jungle and all.

It was a very enjoyable event. And so nice not to be rushed in doing the series. Even though Cleo and Emmy didn't make it through, it was really fun (except I have no fingernails left) to run the marks and blinds. The judges did a great job.

Congratulations to Stevie and Ken Neil; Deke and Keith Farmer; Gator and Fred Collins; Carbon and Jim Harvey; & Chip and Sonia Liedman and to all who got jams. 

I didn't get to see any but the last series of the Derby, but was thrilled for Karen Spencer and Maks. I think that Maks and one of Keith's dogs made the derby list with this FT.


----------



## Good Dogs

Karen Spencer and Maks made the Derby list with their 1st place and Benjy Griffith and Beaucat made the list with their 2nd place. And it was the last Derby for each. Pretty cool.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H

I wanted to share a link to the photos I took while watching the Qual. Just follow the link the click the dogs name on the right of the photos you want to view more photos. They are amateur at best, and definitely not up to par with Jim's but photos nonetheless. 

http://s1005.photobucket.com/albums/af175/TCRC_Event_Photos/FT Jan 2011/

Here are a few: 
Gator









Emmy









Stevie









Lyle









Breeze & Scott P.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H

And a few more:

Thunder & Scott C.


















Carbon









Carbon's other half 









Carbon & Jim H.









Chip


----------



## Scott Parker

Chelsey you did a nice job with the photos thanks.


----------



## RJG

Thanks, Chelsey!


----------



## Jim Harvey

Oh, Chelsey

Your photos are just GREAT. Thank you so much for taking them! You took so many too!!!!

Emmy, is such a classy dog, everytime I see her it looks like she is prancing/dancing. I guess that comes from her Mom!!! 

Sincerely,


----------



## RockyDog

Thanks for posting the photos, Chelsey! They're great.


----------



## Scott Parker

If you ever get a chance to run a trial that Sonia is in make sure you introduce yourself she is a super nice lady I really enjoyed meeting her.


----------



## Tom and Kim Byrne

Scott Parker said:


> If you ever get a chance to run a trial that Sonia is in make sure you introduce yourself she is a super nice lady I really enjoyed meeting her.


Ditto--- from me!

And Chelsey--- awesome photos... ! Thanks!

Kim


----------

